# Maxima stereo install



## lilgeerts72 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm replacing a base cd/cassette stereo in my '02 Maxima. I'm looking for some instruction on tackling this project. Anything from removing the dash pieces to removing and installing the stereo would be appreciated. If anyone has any info please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jmdoc707 (Jun 13, 2004)

There is a video on the web.But if not get tongue depressors to pry. Put car in neutral, pry off plastic around shifter. Then take out ash tray. Then pry off vent above radio from bottom of vent. Take out all screws you see and radio & heater control come out together.


----------

